# What is Xylex?



## defloyd77 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, so mods please move if this isn't the right place. I'm looking at the Princeton Tec Amp series and they are made out of Xylex. I cannot find much of anything in words that I understand of what this material is it's quality and how tough it is.

Thanks, Floyd.


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Nov 1, 2008)

Xylex resins are a transparent blend of polycarbonate (PC) and an amorphous polyester. Compared to PC, the polyester in Xylex resin provides enhanced chemical resistance against certain fluids, enhancing the resin's stress crack resistance. It also permits lower processing temperatures than straight PC.

In other words Xylex is a clear, strong, crack resistant plastic suitable for plastic lenses, food containers, electronic applications and much more.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 1, 2008)

defloyd77 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, so mods please move if this isn't the right place. I'm looking at the Princeton Tec Amp series and they are made out of Xylex. I cannot find much of anything in words that I understand of what this material is it's quality and how tough it is.
> 
> Thanks, Floyd.


 
It is a composite plastic made from Polycarbonite, and Polyester material. Here is the link to the the Sabic manufacturer.
http://www.ides.com/grades/XYLEX_grades.htm


Robert M.


----------



## LukeA (Nov 1, 2008)

Probably the same as Surefire's "Nitrolon" or Pelican's "Xenoy", which I believe are both polystyrene.

Apparently Xylex is different. (I should have googled it!)


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Nov 1, 2008)

Nitrolon is an aramide plastics in the same group as Kevlar by DuPont, very resistant to impact and chemicals and quite different to Xylex and even more so compared to the weak and brittle polystyrene.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 1, 2008)

JohnnyDeep said:


> Nitrolon is an aramide plastics in the same group as Kevlar by DuPont, very resistant to impact and chemicals and quite different to Xylex and even more so compared to the weak and brittle polystyrene.


 

I think it also shares the same roots as Nylon..?:thinking:?


Robert M.


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Nov 2, 2008)

Correct.


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Burgess (Nov 2, 2008)

to JohnnyDeep --


Excellent description, and explanation !


:goodjob:



Always *amazed* by the many Bright, Intelligent folks on CPF.


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## saabluster (Nov 2, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Always *amazed* by the many Bright, Intelligent folks on CPF.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> _


I'll second that. Amazing indeed.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Always *amazed* by the many Bright, Intelligent folks on CPF.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> _


 

"Whatchu Talkin' Bout" Willis?? :thinking:" Ha!


----------

